# Jekyll Island fishing



## Ryman07 (May 10, 2016)

I have never been to Jekyll island before, but i will be there from May 16 - 23 and plan on doing a lot of fishing. Probably not from the pier. I will surf fish. Head to the points and go into creeks with my kayak. I am looking to target trout, redfish, flounder. What would be my best fishing spots and bait to use for Jekyll? Also, is it true the incoming tide is best for fishing there? Any advice would help! Thanks.


----------



## armyvet4583 (May 10, 2016)

Rayman plan to go thursday. Im goin to fish off the rocks for flounder. Paddle tails and mud minnows. Is what ill be using. Give u an update after I try them out.


----------



## Ryman07 (May 12, 2016)

Sounds good let me know how the fishing was for you.


----------



## armyvet4583 (May 12, 2016)

Sry pal didnt make it out. Wife wanted to fish here locally and didnt end up goin so now she has me really grumpy.


----------



## trippcasey (May 14, 2016)

Fishing around the pier at Clam Creek has always been good for flounder using mud minnows or artificials. It was always my favorite place to bank fish.


----------



## Ryman07 (May 23, 2016)

Didnt catch any reds or trout but i did get a few good size sharks at st. andrews park.


----------



## Ryman07 (May 23, 2016)

*Shark*

Nice little blacktip shark


----------

